# SubOhm not for me? (Kanger subtank)



## saiman (17/1/15)

Hi all

So I could resist the temptation and bought a Kanger Subtank this morning. Now I am sitting and looking at my empty wallet and wondering whether this device was for me in the first place. Kangertech has no doubt outdone itself with this tank but my lungs are just overwhelmed with this subohm experience. I feel like I can only take 1-2 puffs every 5 minutes and no longer just vape on endlessly as I did with a 1.8 coil.

Does it take some time to get used to subohm-ing or is it just not for everyone. I even made sure I put 6mg juice into the tank and not 12mg as I usually use. Need to make a call soon whether I sell this device or keep it.


----------



## shaunnadan (17/1/15)

Are you a mouth to lung hitter normally? 

The subtank does "exercise" your lungs

I personally don't use it as a daily Vape


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

Well personally, I have tested this, I find there is a middle ground with tank/watts/juice and mg.

For example, a mate was using a Trident 0,5ohm coil at 22watts with Suicide Bunny Mothers Milk 12mg.
With the same juice, on a IGO L at 1,2 ohm coil and around 12watts, I could not for the life of me say he was getting more flavour - which is ultmately what I seek.
He had more throat hit, but honestly, I preffered my vape. That said, he preferred his.

So I would say, forget what everyone else loves, and try and rationally find what it is you like - then stick with it.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

I love how I state what many have before me.... and claim it as my own 

But its true, really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (17/1/15)

Cut your juice down by half with some Glycerine from any chemist, give it a good shake and try it out. Probably find the nic is to much for you at those high wattages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (17/1/15)

saiman said:


> Hi all
> 
> So I could resist the temptation and bought a Kanger Subtank this morning. Now I am sitting and looking at my empty wallet and wondering whether this device was for me in the first place. Kangertech has no doubt outdone itself with this tank but my lungs are just overwhelmed with this subohm experience. I feel like I can only take 1-2 puffs every 5 minutes and no longer just vape on endlessly as I did with a 1.8 coil.
> 
> Does it take some time to get used to subohm-ing or is it just not for everyone. I even made sure I put 6mg juice into the tank and not 12mg as I usually use. Need to make a call soon whether I sell this device or keep it.



Vapor at sub-ohm is a bit denser and also usually warmer. This can take a while for your lungs to get used to it - the same way a new vaper takes a while to get used to vapour in general. In my experience it does feel more natural after a while, but it might also just not be for you. I've tried it now and really I prefer the vape from 1.0 to 1.3 Ohm - this is my sweet spot (as @r0gue z0mbie rightly pointed out) 

Also, the wider airflow on the SubTank (and hence increased vapor volume) could also be something you need to get used to. You should probably start at the 1 hole, and work your way up to 2 then 3 holes. You could also just switch to the 1.2 Ohm coil in the SubTank while you get used to the airflow 

I'd stick with it for a week or two before you give up on it as "not being for you" - it might not be, but it will take a while to be sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

Oh yes, very important factors - airflow and pg/vg ratio.

*note to self - never listen to your own advice alone.*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (17/1/15)

I have an Atlantis, but I suppose it is the same kinda thing - I love taking lung hits with it, but lung hitting is definitely not an all day thing for me. So the atlantis gets used when I'm in the mood for it, rest of the time I'm on a nautilus or a mini PT3 - with those I can casually lie in front of the TV and finish a tank in one sitting without feeling like my lungs are screaming to climb out through my ears

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (17/1/15)

I have most of my devices set up with mild coils around 1.3 ohms as my daily drivers. These are the ones I use for frequent use. In addition I have a Veritas RDA set up on a mech with a more aggressive 0.4 ohm parallel coil for when I need my fix to last longer, 2 or 3 good toots and I'm good to go for an hour or so. Basically the stronger the build the more effective it is at delivering your nic dose. You'll find that on the sub ohm builds you will need to use it less and at the same time you'll save on juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

This actually reminds me, I need to get a RDA with an 'air'ier' draw, to give this lung hitting a proper go.


----------



## Andre (17/1/15)

It might be a natural progression for you or it might not be (as for some others above). Seems to me you have jumped the queue and I doubt whether it will be right for you at this stage. Luckily, as far as I know, you can get higher ohm coils for the subtank and you can also build your own.


----------



## Arthster (17/1/15)

I also find that proper subhoming doesn't sit well with me. I prefer 1 - 1.5 ohm builds. With these builds at the right wattage i get the clouds I want and good flavor, which is more then enough for me. Even managed to silver a couple of times like this. 

If you are wanting to blow clouds, you can get a fair amount of cloud cover  with cooler coils. You wont win any competitions but you can impress a few people like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saiman (17/1/15)

Thanks for the all the responses so far. Just had a suspicion that my new subtank also has a very strong machine oil taste which might eventually go away and make the vape more pleasant. Not sure if this is common

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/15)

saiman said:


> Thanks for the all the responses so far. Just had a suspicion that my new subtank also has a very strong machine oil taste which might eventually go away and make the vape more pleasant. Not sure if this is common


Yes, it is....always give your new vape gear a good soapy bath and go over with an old toothbrush, rinse well, dry...use.


----------



## Arthster (17/1/15)

It is fairly common, you can actually run your tank a nice sunlight liquid bath and let it relax in there for 20 odd minutes to help breakdown the machine oils.


----------



## saiman (17/1/15)

Andre said:


> Yes, it is....always give your new vape gear a good soapy bath and go over with an old toothbrush, rinse well, dry...use.


Ok cool. Do I include the coil in the bath?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (17/1/15)

You can but I generally don't.


----------



## Andre (17/1/15)

saiman said:


> Ok cool. Do I include the coil in the bath?


As @Arthster said you can, but should not be necessary. If you do, rinse very well and let it dry for at least 24 hours.


----------



## saiman (17/1/15)

Thanks guys. Will give it a bath now and see how it goes tomorrow  In the meantime good ol pt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

But this is terrible. I can expect this with the clone market. But a commercial tank tasting of machine oil... that bugs me..


----------



## free3dom (17/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> But this is terrible. I can expect this with the clone market. But a commercial tank tasting of machine oil... that bugs me..



None of the various reviews I've seen had this, so it was probably just the unlucky one


----------



## Arthster (17/1/15)

They say the first guy in the bath is the ring leader. clearly this one was not. 

But my one mPT3 also had a nice 3in1 taste when I first got it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

free3dom said:


> None of the various reviews I've seen had this, so it was probably just the unlucky one



Ye you probably right. 

I'm just a bit uptight with this sort of thing. 

I bought a known brand mod, new, and the 510 looked like it had survived a war. Won't touch that brand again.

I've always worked with high end AV equipment. They are meticulous with QC. Lol I wish the Japanese would get into eCigs

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## saiman (17/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> But this is terrible. I can expect this with the clone market. But a commercial tank tasting of machine oil... that bugs me..


Dont take my word for it. I have a pretty poor palette but definitely got that taste and I can even smell it on the base

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

saiman said:


> Dont take my word for it. I have a pretty poor palette but definitely got that taste and I can even smell it on the base



Machine oil is quite "unique". When it's there, you'll know

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (17/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ye you probably right.
> 
> I'm just a bit uptight with this sort of thing.
> 
> ...



It's one of the big reasons I stopped buying clones 
A plain (flimsy) cardboard package with a "dirty" device inside  
Not for me 

Presentation means something, and I've been pleasantly surprised with most of the stuff I got recently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (17/1/15)

free3dom said:


> It's one of the big reasons I stopped buying clones
> A plain (flimsy) cardboard package with a "dirty" device inside
> Not for me
> 
> Presentation means something, and I've been pleasantly surprised with most of the stuff I got recently


Biggest problem I have with clones is that there are 50 people making the same clone of a product, maybe 2 of those manufacturers are any good and the rest are crap - you just never know which manufacturer's clone you are going to get and which would be the good one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (17/1/15)

free3dom said:


> It's one of the big reasons I stopped buying clones
> A plain (flimsy) cardboard package with a "dirty" device inside
> Not for me
> 
> Presentation means something, and I've been pleasantly surprised with most of the stuff I got recently



I love Clones (Apart from them including the branding) They generally don't work and needs some fiddling to get them spot one. I enjoy the fiddling and re engineering but. I find it a challenge


----------



## free3dom (17/1/15)

Derick said:


> Biggest problem I have with clones is that there are 50 people making the same clone of a product, maybe 2 of those manufacturers are any good and the rest are crap - you just never know which manufacturers clone you are going to get and which would be the good one.



Absolutely...I have some great clones and other not so great clones I "used to have", but the risk factor is just too high. I'm not much of a gambler


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

free3dom said:


> It's one of the big reasons I stopped buying clones
> A plain (flimsy) cardboard package with a "dirty" device inside
> Not for me
> 
> Presentation means something, and I've been pleasantly surprised with most of the stuff I got recently



Yip, I'd love to stick to originals. Just a huge pain in the ass to get original RDA and RTA's. And sapo doesn't help either.


----------



## Derick (17/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I love Clones (Apart from them including the branding) They generally don't work and needs some fiddling to get them spot one. I enjoy the fiddling and re engineering but. I find it a challenge


Problem from a sales perspective is that most customers expect a good, working product and don't understand that clones might require a bit of fiddling

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (17/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yip, I'd love to stick to originals. Just a huge pain in the ass to get original RDA and RTA's. And sapo doesn't help either.



It used to be...but lately the vendors have been doing a fantastic job of bringing all my desires to our shores

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (17/1/15)

Derick said:


> Problem from a sales perspective is that most customers expect a good, working product and don't understand that clones might require a bit of fiddling



Yeah I can imagine from a vendor point of view clones can be a nightmare. But to be honest clients who buy clones should expect that the clone might not be as good as the real deal. I personally wont take a clone back to a vendor if there is something wrong with it, but like I said I enjoy the troubleshooting and fixing aspect of it


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

free3dom said:


> It used to be...but lately the vendors have been doing a fantastic job of bringing all my desires to our shores



True, but there's very little original RDA's available, which are my preferred tanks.

There's an Innokin one, which doesn't look like much to me. And maybe one or two others.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (17/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> True, but there's very little original RDA's available, which are my preferred tanks.
> 
> There's an Innokin one, which doesn't look like much to me. And maybe one or two others.


Yeah, I think as the popularity grows, the dripping side of it is becoming more and more scarce, manufacturers want to go after the big sellers, and tanks certainly seems to be where it is at currently

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (17/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> True, but there's very little original RDA's available, which are my preferred tanks.
> 
> There's an Innokin one, which doesn't look like much to me. And maybe one or two others.



Ah, yes I do suppose the RDAs need a bit more local representation...I suppose the market is a bit limited on those - generally used by a much smaller percentage of vapers perhaps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (17/1/15)

What authentic drippers are out there these days?


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

Derick said:


> What authentic drippers are out there these days?



I only know of the Innokin Vf, and the Freakshow (was at VapeDen before) was a well priced original.


----------



## Derick (18/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I only know of the Innokin Vf, and the Freakshow (was at VapeDen before) was a well priced original.


Interesting - you don't think these for example are any good? Or just not your cupa tea?

CLT
Mutation X
Clouper Taotie
Cigreen Holmes
Focusecig Wind


Or are you talking about locally available.


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/15)

Another


Derick said:


> Interesting - you don't think these for example are any good? Or just not your cupa tea?
> 
> CLT
> Mutation X
> ...



Ya I was talking about locally available.
I would be keen on CLT or Mutation X authentic though. And I would look at the others. Haven't heard of them, but I would certainly look into them.


----------



## Derick (18/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Another
> 
> 
> Ya I was talking about locally available.
> I would be keen on CLT or Mutation X authentic though.


Cool - not sure if you saw through my thinly veiled market research there

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (18/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Another
> 
> 
> Ya I was talking about locally available.
> I would be keen on CLT or Mutation X authentic though. And I would look at the others. Haven't heard of them, but I would certainly look into them.


CLT V2 on special at Vapemob. They also have the CLT V2 Plus.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/15)

Derick said:


> Cool - not sure if you saw through my thinly veiled market research there



Lol... if thats the case, or if I were a retailer - I'd look into the CLT and Mutation X 
They have a good rep out there.


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/15)

Andre said:


> CLT V2 on special at Vapemob. They also have the CLT V2 Plus.



But are those not clones?


----------



## Andre (18/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> But are those not clones?


As far as I know, no. Made by Infinite who also makes a lot of clones, but I think this is their authentic atomizer - designed and made by them. Vapemob usually states when it is a clone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (18/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... if thats the case, or if I were a retailer - I'd look into the CLT and Mutation X
> They have a good rep out there.


Will definitely have a peek

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/15)

Andre said:


> As far as I know, no. Made by Infinite who also makes a lot of clones, but I think this is their authentic atomizer - designed and made by them. Vapemob usually states when it is a clone.



Oh wow, okay. I assumed at the price point they'd be clones.
I always prefer authentic, because if something goes wrong, I can rule out that it was badly made. 

With clones I sit and wonder if I'm doing something wrong, or if its just a rubbish clone.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (18/1/15)

Derick said:


> Will definitely have a peek


Seems they have made a V3
http://www.szunicig.com/Unicig-Indu...-angle-tilted-airflow-holes-5-Colors_p43.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (18/1/15)

Derick said:


> Cool - not sure if you saw through my thinly veiled market research there



The gears are always turning


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/15)

Derick said:


> Seems they have made a V3
> http://www.szunicig.com/Unicig-Indu...-angle-tilted-airflow-holes-5-Colors_p43.html



Looks nice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (18/1/15)

free3dom said:


> The gears are always turning


heh, I have actually read up on the Mutation X a bit and liked what was being said, but it is always good to get some confirmation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (18/1/15)

Derick said:


> Interesting - you don't think these for example are any good? Or just not your cupa tea?
> 
> CLT
> Mutation X
> ...



I wouldn't mind any of those. 

IOW if a local vendor where to stock those, I would probably order from said vendor as frequently as financially possible intill I have all of them. If that vendor also had authentic Kayfun's It would be even better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (18/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I wouldn't mind any of those.
> 
> IOW if a local vendor where to stock those, I would probably order from said vendor as frequently as financially possible intill I have all of them. If that vendor also had authentic Kayfun's It would be even better



Yeah me too...I've been avoiding RDAs because of the mostly "cloney" nature, but I'd like to get some authentic ones. 

Kayfun 4 is just not cost effective though - nearly 4 times the price of the Lemo/SubTank/Goblin/etc, which is every bit as good


----------



## Derick (18/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I wouldn't mind any of those.
> 
> IOW if a local vendor where to stock those, I would probably order from said vendor as frequently as financially possible intill I have all of them. If that vendor also had authentic Kayfun's It would be even better


ha, would love to bring in authentic Kayfuns, but Svoemestro has ignored all attempts from us to contact them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Yeah me too...I've been avoiding RDAs because of the mostly "cloney" nature, but I'd like to get some authentic ones.
> 
> Kayfun 4 is just not cost effective though - nearly 4 times the price of the Lemo/SubTank/Goblin/etc, which is every bit as good


I love the look of the Marquis, but the authentic is way too expensive ($145) - http://www.avidvaper.com/marquis-rda-1/
Edit: And we are now really hijacking this thread, sorry @saiman - got carried away.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (18/1/15)

Derick said:


> ha, would love to bring in authentic Kayfuns, but Svoemestro has ignored all attempts from us to contact them



That is really a pity. 

I might say something that some might not agree with. But if a company ignores people that wants to do business with them, then I almost feel like they deserved to be cloned.


----------



## Arthster (18/1/15)

Andre said:


> I love the look of the Marquis, but the authentic is way too expensive ($145) - http://www.avidvaper.com/marquis-rda-1/
> Edit: And we are now really hijacking this thread, sorry @saiman - got carried away.



Agree, lets take this to the chatroom.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/1/15)

a soak in white vinegar, with the o-rings removed and put in separately usually works for getting rid of machine oil, and other tastes.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## free3dom (18/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Agree, lets take this to the chatroom.



To the batcave (i.e. Chatroom)!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## saiman (18/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> a soak in white vinegar, with the o-rings removed and put in separately usually works for getting rid of machine oil, and other tastes.


Thanks thats a great idea to try out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/15)

@Andre - was reading up on CLT V2. Looks more like a cloud chaser's tank. Huge wide drip tip too.
Don't now how suited it is for a more mouth-to-lung. I do want to give lung hitting a go, but I want to know a tank is still perfectly fine for mouth-to-lung.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Andre - was reading up on CLT V2. Looks more like a cloud chaser's tank. Huge wide drip tip too.
> Don't now how suited it is for a more mouth-to-lung. I do want to give lung hitting a go, but I want to know a tank is still perfectly fine for mouth-to-lung.


Best mouth to lung dripper I have experience of is the RM2, but only available for bottom feeders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/15)

Andre said:


> Best mouth to lung dripper I have experience of is the RM2, but only available for bottom feeders.



In good time, I will see for myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------

